# Pause Table



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I'm going to put some pictures in the DIY section for the table I built but I have a quick question regarding the AKC rules...

So, the way I understand it, the dog is no longer required to be in any position, just four feet on the table, is that right? I believe most people are still opting to ask the dog to be in a sit or down, but the only thing the rules require now is that the dog is on the table for a count of 5 right?



















(of course I had to throw a couple of pictures of one of Samba's dogs, Samba, in!  No it isn't a smudge on the camera by Samba's face, that is Samba's breath! It was COLD the day we did this lol Thankfully have a very big heater in the building now  )


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My instructor just confirmed this last night in class- no sit or down required. She wasn't sure though when the count started- if all four paws are required, or just the first one to hit.

Off topic question- is that teeter in the background covered with some non-slip material? If so, I am very curious what you used!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the flooring of this building? Sawdust? Gravel?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is a coarse sand. I am not sure of it's composition exactly, but it is somewhat cushiony footing and works pretty good. One of Achilles students hauled in several tons of it and had it spread. Nice fellow!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are correct that you dog only has to have four feet on the table. A lot of people do still ask for a sit or down and that's to help keep the dog from coming off it too soon.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

The seesaw is all wood. I mixed sand in the paint. It really has held up great! 2 years or so now. I'll post closer pictures of it so you can see the base better. It's adjustable too. 

The floor is just a very fine chat from what I was told. The student is amazing! He found us the building to use and paid for the chat himself... needless to say, he gets free classes lol!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes for AKC it's 4 feet on for the 5 count. I'm training a down on the table for now, I will probably do some CPE and USDAA as well as AKC.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also am teach an automatic 'down'' on the Table. In theory (and in class) I just say 'table' as we approach and she knows to get up, TURN AROUND to me and go 'down' all on her own.

There's alot of advantages because if they KNOW this they will slow a bit on their own rather than sliding off and over the far edge. 

So the great thing is with them having to 'down' they slow and stay on. But with the new rules the TIME starts when their fourth paw hits the table so your dog isn't on the table for 5 seconds AFTER they down, they may barely get their elbows down and you can release them and continue the course. 

At around minute 4 you can see how I teach this. Fist full of treats right below the edge of the table and click when the elbows hit....





 
BTW, the OTHER reason to teach the 'down' is if later on you choose to trial in another venue (say USDAA) they still have the 'down' so you'll be able to start up with that right away.


----------

